# Toshiba LED Smart TV- no picture and no sound



## ip10458 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have recently purchased a new Toshiba smart tv about a year ago. Model # is 46UL605U. When I plug my tv into the wall outlet, the power light turns on, and it is solid,but there is no picture or audio. When I called Toshiba, they said that the power board, or pc board in my tv burned out.Could that be a cause? I also did not use a surge protector, I plugged my tv directly into the wall outlet. Could this also have caused my tv to burn out?


----------



## dngserwr (Nov 10, 2012)

Can`t help with an answer, but I have the same problem. All movies (avi) play sound on the laptop, but only 3 out of 10 have sound on the TV. If anyone else can suggest a fix, I`d also love to know


----------



## ip10458 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, anyway.


----------

